# Some what dis tasteful but sounds great!!!!



## D34TH16 (Aug 10, 2019)

Hi I'm new here but I've been driving my Cruze for a year and a half now and I love driving it but I thought I'd make it my little fun toy soooooo here's the catch. I want the oddest and baddest of the cruzes and was wanting to see everyone's opinion on my to do list to making a great and weird atrocity that it will become.

So I'm thinking of swapping the 1.4t with the 2017 Camaro 1LE LTE 2.0t but I'd like to keep the 6-speed manual that's with the Cruze and I'm thinking of running a pro charger or supercharger over the turbo for a little extra fun, and I would love to replace the rear end with that of the Cobalt SS which to me would look amazing on this vehicle so let me know of y'alls's thoughts


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

*Cruzen2.0 - Part 1 (Initial Build)

Cruzen2.0 - Part 2 (Gradual Mods, Upgrades, and Repairs)*






Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

